# Something Every Musician Should See



## Aevolve (Feb 20, 2013)

While this isn't related to guitar specifically, I thought many of you might be interested in seeing this. Werner has some fantastic points regarding practice and playing.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow...this guy pretty much described 90% of my problems as a musician. Everyone, *WATCH THIS ASAP*


----------



## getaway_fromme (Feb 21, 2013)

lol ethnicicities @ 49:21. But the dude is brilliant.


----------



## celticelk (Feb 22, 2013)

Another awesome bit from Kenny Werner:


----------



## Bruceywilliams (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## concertjunkie (Feb 24, 2013)

wow, that was refreshing. Thank you! I never heard of the guy before, but I definitely will be learning more about him soon


----------



## celticelk (Feb 25, 2013)

Can't thank you enough for clueing me in to Werner - his philosophy is completely changing the way I approach playing, practicing, and even listening.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Feb 25, 2013)

This guy is throwing down what a lot, LOT more teachers need to hear and pass on (and of course, musicians in general). It's amazing the difference it makes when someone sits you down and lays out musical reality in such a great way.


----------



## dizzy (Feb 25, 2013)

Great stuff in the vids. His "Effortless Mastery" book is well worth a read (or several!). These videos touch on a lot of the stuff he covers in it.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 25, 2013)

Seriously brilliant.

A lot of this are things I've used myself but I've never known how to explain.

Like the difference between practice and playing, how much it matters to believe in what you play etc.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 25, 2013)

What is really interesting is his explanation of practice can, and should, be applied to every facet of ones life.

His explanation perfectly spelled out why my study time is so inefficient and why I'm terrible when it comes to practicing.


----------



## Aevolve (Feb 26, 2013)

Glad that you guys are getting what I got out of this


----------



## bandinaboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you... I needed this... 

I have been in a really bad writing slump ever since college because I USE to feel like everything I made was crap, but starting today, not any more. 

Im going to practice correctly and make some beautiful music. Thanks friend!


----------



## LLink2411 (Mar 2, 2013)

Steps to "mastery"

Step 1:
I believe in what I play. I believe in me.

I speak the language of my being in music and it's ok if you don't like the process or the outcome.


Step 2:
Repeat 1


----------



## bey0ndreaz0n (Mar 6, 2013)

thankyou!


----------



## Malkav (Mar 7, 2013)

At work now, but amped to check this out when I get home 

Here's another video I found really helpful


----------



## guitarguyMT (Mar 13, 2013)

When Werner says, at the beginning of the first video, "...a diseased state of mind where anything you play easily, can't be worth much." THAT! I feel, especially in a ton of genre's of metal, this is a plague, both by musicians and listeners. Don't get me wrong though, I love me some super techy death.  This video was awesome! Thanks for the post!


----------



## HL7DS (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing this vid OP. Priceless!!!


----------



## tripguitar (Mar 21, 2013)

this is absolutely great. thank you so much!!


----------



## Cosmic Junglist (Mar 21, 2013)

For putting this up, you Sir, are a saint!


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow, some good stuff. Need to set aside some time to watch this!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 22, 2013)

Esp. the bit about loving every sound, something I think I already have because I think of music as 'playing with sounds' which is a mindset more about making interesting sounds than favoring consonance or dissonance.


----------



## Tang (Mar 23, 2013)

All_¥our_Bass;3473973 said:


> Esp. the bit about loving every sound, something I think I already have because I think of music as 'playing with sounds' which is a mindset more about making interesting sounds than favoring consonance or dissonance.



This is exactly how I think of music too, I've just never put it in words. Kenny said it way better than I ever could.


----------



## Durero (Mar 23, 2013)

+1 for reading his Effortless Mastery book - it's fantastic!


----------



## decreebass (Mar 24, 2013)

I wanna post that video everywhere... definitely buying the book; thanks so much, OP.


----------



## Connor Caswell (May 5, 2013)

This is AWESOME!! thanks for posting! Much appreciated


----------

